# -=My CT fry 2 months old =-



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm so happy almost all lived...a few died sadly but most made it :-D and they are growing really fast!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow they are all so pretty! I love CT's they are my favorite tail type and yours just made me love them even more! Great job raising them to that age!

Good luck

-BL2033


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

they said to tell you thanx for the compliments ...i always try my best ! thanx!


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

These are amazing. I bet when they are bigger they are going to be fantastic.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Oh my, you have a lot of baby bettas! They look so cute, they're really growing up so fast. You've done a great job, Bettaboy!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

thats a lotta babies lol


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow, how many fry do you think you have here?


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Oh my, you have a lot of baby bettas! They look so cute, they're really growing up so fast. You've done a great job, Bettaboy!


thanx i really put and effort into keeping them alive  regular water /partial water changes and full water changes every week..and meds in the water keep away disease and fungi


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Yaoilover12397 said:


> Wow, how many fry do you think you have here?


 
I would say 100 ....im sure there is a little more than a 100 but i'd go with 100 for sure! give or take any further deaths..my crown females seem to be very fertile...check the thread on breeding bettas my blue CT and multi CT spawn..i prolly got a few hundred babies in that spawn


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Mhm do you plan to sell these guys? If so when might they be ready?


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Yaoilover12397 said:


> Mhm do you plan to sell these guys? If so when might they be ready?


I wish i could keep them all..right now i got way too many fishes to deal with...so yes i will be selling in like 2 months because they already started flaring there gill flaps lol...i gotta start jaring...god knows where i getting so many jars!...i dunno if i can ship to where you are..im in trinidad.....where are you located.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

How big of a tank are they all in?  There are so many! So many cute bettas! *grabby hands*


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm in New York. Your probably too far, I'm also a little wary of shipping. >.< I'm so scared to get a dead Betta in the mail.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> How big of a tank are they all in?  There are so many! So many cute bettas! *grabby hands*


I have these guys in a 20 gal tank..they have alot of room  and the (30) halfsuns in a 10 Gal tank...and the newest batch (about 300 tiny ones) in a 10gal. You can see the new ones under breeding bettas CT and multi CT spawn log


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Yea thats prettyfar..my grandma a lives in Brooklyn .....If I could i'd send you a free sample.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

My goodness, you must be so busy taking care of all those little guys. O.O And they are all so healthy too. I'm impressed.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> My goodness, you must be so busy taking care of all those little guys. O.O And they are all so healthy too. I'm impressed.


well i have lost many before...when i was new at it so i learned from many mistakes . and no i jus see them 2 times a day make sure everything seems right then i do other stuff ..My buddy who owns the pet store tells me im lucky with CT's and i should stay with CT's alone...i dont have much luck with the HM's...and yea i'd send ya a free pair if i cud man


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Lol if only you lived in Brooklyn. Then I could go and learn from a master breeder and buy all your amazing bettas. DX *hating on life*


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Yaoilover12397 said:


> Lol if only you lived in Brooklyn. Then I could go and learn from a master breeder and buy all your amazing bettas. DX *hating on life*


ohh im no master breeder...if i was my mom would surely kill me because im slowly filling up the basement with tanks and more tanks...i may have to stop lol im expanding ad breeding too much...im just obsessed i guess..and my crown girls are so damn fertile as soon as they spawn about 3 weeks after their belllys get all yellow and fat with eggs :/..and i feel sorry for them and spawn them so they may become thin again lol!...all those eggs is extra weight..


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Mhm, I know when my mom used to breed when I was a kid that she would sell them to a local pet shop. She'd get like $1.50 per fish. So she'd get like $60 Dollars per spawn. Is their a local shop you could sell to? Or again Aquabid or maybe setting up your own site? My mom doesn't like Aquabid but if you had your own site my mom might let me buy from you. She used to buy from this one guy in Thailand. 

She's just wary on places that don't look offical.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Yaoilover12397 said:


> Mhm, I know when my mom used to breed when I was a kid that she would sell them to a local pet shop. She'd get like $1.50 per fish. So she'd get like $60 Dollars per spawn. Is their a local shop you could sell to? Or again Aquabid or maybe setting up your own site? My mom doesn't like Aquabid but if you had your own site my mom might let me buy from you. She used to buy from this one guy in Thailand.
> 
> She's just wary on places that don't look offical.


yea i got 3 petstores wanting to buy already..one offered to pay $20 for each male and $10 for a female....adult si2e...thats TT dollars thou.. $ 1 usd= $6.30 TTD


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

OHMAHGOOODDD They're soooo cute!!! :3


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Mhm you still woulde make more then my mom did. But yeah, That dounds like a good deal though? Or am I wrong. It must be cool to have your bettas in high demand. When I start breeding,, I'm gonna see abotu selling to the samp LPS my mom did.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Yaoilover12397 said:


> Mhm you still woulde make more then my mom did. But yeah, That dounds like a good deal though? Or am I wrong. It must be cool to have your bettas in high demand. When I start breeding,, I'm gonna see abotu selling to the samp LPS my mom did.


pretty good deal i'd say ...and my breeding pair originally came from thailand i think since not many people breed bettas over here..u'd do great when u start


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah, <3 Specially since I hope to get a few bettas from Thailand. My mom is trying to find the guy she got from. But I'd love to know the name of your guy and maybe where I could check out his Bettas.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

They are a blur of color and life! They are dazzling, I love the colors too.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I love them so much! How long does it take you a day to do a routine.

-BL2033


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Yaoilover12397 said:


> Yeah, <3 Specially since I hope to get a few bettas from Thailand. My mom is trying to find the guy she got from. But I'd love to know the name of your guy and maybe where I could check out his Bettas.


You mean my buddy with the petstore or the breeder in thailand?...if its the breeeder in thailand i have no clue who he/she is i just know the shipment came to my bud in the petstore from thailand.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

TwilightNite said:


> They are a blur of color and life! They are dazzling, I love the colors too.


yep they are always darting around in the tank..i will try to make a video.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> I love them so much! How long does it take you a day to do a routine.
> 
> -BL2033


well i see about them twice a day morning and evening....and well i cant get anyother baby food except brine shrimp...i have to do alot of brine shrimp because they growing so fast...They be like " daddy daddy daddy give me some foody  they all just come up on the glass and move from side to side as if they happy to see me.....i can put my hand in the water and they dont even swim away...they know their daddy! ::thumbsup:


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

bettaboyshiva said:


> You mean my buddy with the petstore or the breeder in thailand?...if its the breeeder in thailand i have no clue who he/she is i just know the shipment came to my bud in the petstore from thailand.


 
Oh, I thought you bought online from the person in Thailand DX 

Lol, I wish my local pet store near me sold pretty ones, they dont sell fancy ones at and all and I'd like to buy some like that. >.< Maybe your friend may kbnow who the thai person they buy from is?


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Yaoilover12397 said:


> Oh, I thought you bought online from the person in Thailand DX
> 
> Lol, I wish my local pet store near me sold pretty ones, they dont sell fancy ones at and all and I'd like to buy some like that. >.< Maybe your friend may kbnow who the thai person they buy from is?


 
I will surely ask him...i was watching ur avatar pic...and just under it i saw your from long island?...i got a aunt living there


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Really? Thats cool. I do live on the island. Maybe your aunt knows some good places to buy fish if shes into it to XD


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Kool! nah she dont have bettas but im planning to come up to long island later on for a vacation ...if i could i'd bring ya some of my babies lol


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Lol if you do find a way to come up and bring bettas If you tell me about pricing. I would buy at least one from you if not more XD So do you breed as a job or are you a student or something?


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Yaoilover12397 said:


> Lol if you do find a way to come up and bring bettas If you tell me about pricing. I would buy at least one from you if not more XD So do you breed as a job or are you a student or something?


i"d give you a pair free as i said..if i could ...and yes im a student majoring in physics and im doing two minors in physics also...medical physics and environmental physics...so its like a double major  i will be graduating next year ..


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

PIcs i just took  the lil ones feeding away





































i've noticed some gold scales on some..possible red and gold definitely will keep one


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

That would be amazing if you could XD Yeah, me and my brother were taling about epic fish and yours came up and we talked abotu sellign and breeding and he said he wondered how much you do it and like if that was your main job. I said I think your a student or something XD 

I wonder if you could take fish on a plane. That would be awesome. I love your fishies. So adorable.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Yaoilover12397 said:


> That would be amazing if you could XD Yeah, me and my brother were taling about epic fish and yours came up and we talked abotu sellign and breeding and he said he wondered how much you do it and like if that was your main job. I said I think your a student or something XD
> 
> I wonder if you could take fish on a plane. That would be awesome. I love your fishies. So adorable.


 
thanx! and yea its fun to get into the breeding ...you just have to be very careful and sterilise your tools and gear often because baby bettas tend to get sick fast..also do partial water changes often...


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

awwws I love the dark bodied guys with black fire fins  So pretty!


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

As I mentioned before my my mom breeded Bettas before so she would help me out a lot with my first batch. I also plan to do some serius reading before I do it. For now there are four bettas I'm looking into buying as well as two ten gallon tanks.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

copperarabian said:


> awwws I love the dark bodied guys with black fire fins  So pretty!


yea most guys love the dark ones lol..guess the white are girly lol  i love all thou they my babies


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Yaoilover12397 said:


> As I mentioned before my my mom breeded Bettas before so she would help me out a lot with my first batch. I also plan to do some serius reading before I do it. For now there are four bettas I'm looking into buying as well as two ten gallon tanks.


thats kool im sure you will breed alot of babies ..just be very careful as i said and things will be fine.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yup, now to talk my mom into letting me buy the fish as well as the two tank set ups I want. >.< It's actually not too bad price wise as well as I'm doing a job for a friends mom in a month so I would pay her about $80 back. But with my mom its never money. She doesn't care about the cost unless its something like 3,000 dollars which for what i need to do it would maybe be at most $250 to get fish and tanks. Then maybe another $35 for gravel and some decorations/plants.

It would then at the most take seven times breeding to make up for the cost.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Yaoilover12397 said:


> Yup, now to talk my mom into letting me buy the fish as well as the two tank set ups I want. >.< It's actually not too bad price wise as well as I'm doing a job for a friends mom in a month so I would pay her about $80 back. But with my mom its never money. She doesn't care about the cost unless its something like 3,000 dollars which for what i need to do it would maybe be at most $250 to get fish and tanks. Then maybe another $35 for gravel and some decorations/plants.


oh ok kool..you will do great  ..check out my my halfsuns thread ..i jus posted it..by the way if you dont mind me asking are you asian?


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

It's fine, I don't mind at all but no I'm not. I'm white. 

Thanks. Oh I will go look at your thread, just had a little talk with my mom and she seems into it.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Yaoilover12397 said:


> It's fine, I don't mind at all but no I'm not. I'm white.
> 
> Thanks. Oh I will go look at your thread, just had a little talk with my mom and she seems into it.


aww ok kool you must be alll anxious now huh  hehe you will be dreaming baby bettas just now


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

YES XD We're looking at a hurricane. Nothing too bad but we will most likely get like a bad flood in our basemeant which we were redoing already  I'm going to help with a lot fo the design for it and am going to see about setting up an area for keeping/breeding Bettas.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Yaoilover12397 said:


> YES XD We're looking at a hurricane. Nothing too bad but we will most likely get like a bad flood in our basemeant which we were redoing already  I'm going to help with a lot fo the design for it and am going to see about setting up an area for keeping/breeding Bettas.


ahh i was watching it on one caribbean weather.com....and thats good your doin the designs ...if you need advice and help there are alot of ppl on here to help..and im always here to help ya ......btw if you got a instant messenger it would be nice..i can add ya and we can chat ...its kool if you dont have one thou..


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I do, it's MSN. Do you have one? If so I can PM you my account name.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

yea i got msn too ...umm sure pm me yours....thanx


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Done. I love your babies. I wish I could teleport there to steal some.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

bettaboyshiva said:


> well i see about them twice a day morning and evening....and well i cant get anyother baby food except brine shrimp...i have to do alot of brine shrimp because they growing so fast...They be like " daddy daddy daddy give me some foody  they all just come up on the glass and move from side to side as if they happy to see me.....i can put my hand in the water and they dont even swim away...they know their daddy! ::thumbsup:


Sounds like they are a lot of hard work!

-BL2033


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Sounds like they are a lot of hard work!
> 
> -BL2033


 They are a handfull yes..but i love doing it for them..love to see them happy and spritely...jus got home and im so tired yet i have to feed them..cuz they will be sad..lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

bettaboyshiva said:


> They are a handfull yes..but i love doing it for them..love to see them happy and spritely...jus got home and im so tired yet i have to feed them..cuz they will be sad..lol


I think i enjoy the responsibility that tails along with them! They are all so beautiful. I know that if you breed bettas you have to be interested in them and actually love them. It is mostly the joy that makes betta keepers become breeders. They have to have the patience and time for these hardy fish. They are small but have a big package.

A lot of people dont understand that though and it is sad because most of the time the bettas die in a week and the uneducated people categorize them into the "WEAK" fish. From the couple of years that i have had bettas, i know for a fact that bettas are everything, but weak.

-BL2033


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> I think i enjoy the responsibility that tails along with them! They are all so beautiful. I know that if you breed bettas you have to be interested in them and actually love them. It is mostly the joy that makes betta keepers become breeders. They have to have the patience and time for these hardy fish. They are small but have a big package.
> 
> A lot of people dont understand that though and it is sad because most of the time the bettas die in a week and the uneducated people categorize them into the "WEAK" fish. From the couple of years that i have had bettas, i know for a fact that bettas are everything, but weak.
> 
> -BL2033


 
And you are quite right! its the people that are weak and not the fish...seee these fishes just require care ( the proper care sufficient for them to thrive and survive) if they cant give this..no sense breeding..i think of them as my babies...if they are not happy im not happy...so i like seeing them happy to make me happy...wont believe after a long day how much joy they bring to me...they are bundles of cuteness and joy!


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

aww i want one! *grabby hands*


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

awwwh i'd share em wid you guys if i could..too bad i so far..


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

bettaboyshiva said:


> And you are quite right! its the people that are weak and not the fish...seee these fishes just require care ( the proper care sufficient for them to thrive and survive) if they cant give this..no sense breeding..i think of them as my babies...if they are not happy im not happy...so i like seeing them happy to make me happy...wont believe after a long day how much joy they bring to me...they are bundles of cuteness and joy!


And you know what, that is all they ask for.

-BL2033


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> And you know what, that is all they ask for.
> 
> -BL2033


Yep, i remember the days i had no idea what to do...alll people have to do is read and make themselves aware and educate themselves wisely from well informed sources and they'll see how easy raising and caring for bettas really is.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

bettaboyshiva said:


> Yep, i remember the days i had no idea what to do...alll people have to do is read and make themselves aware and educate themselves wisely from well informed sources and they'll see how easy raising and caring for bettas really is.



Exactly! I think it is crazy how people are so lazy! They want the fish but they dont want to have any responsibility.

-BL2033


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

This is one my gf took l...he is growing and he has a nice home.


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

He is so cute! You're going to keep this one, right?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I love cambodians! Great colors on them usually so you might have something in store for you on this one.

-BL2033


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

TequilatheBetta said:


> He is so cute! You're going to keep this one, right?


 I'd keep alll if i could..i have alot of cambodian ( maybe half the batch) so i can spare a few ...and i got some all white with red streaks on their tails and lately i saw this cambodian in the batch with a fluoroscent white colour on the top fin..its the only one in the batch i will definitely keep that one...cant wait for them to fully develop!


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> I love cambodians! Great colors on them usually so you might have something in store for you on this one.
> 
> -BL2033


 I got many of this type in the batch  i will keep a few.. wish i could have given you guys a sample.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Bah they are so pretty. I love crowntails.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

here are some pics i just took ( and the only female with the fluorescent top fin )


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

SO much fish! I can't wait to see them with their tails fully grown in, and the females are so adorable i just want to steal them all  especially that super red cambodian in the last picture to the left


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

bettaboyshiva said:


> I got many of this type in the batch  i will keep a few.. wish i could have given you guys a sample.



So do I! In my situation, (not having any bettas currently) i feel like im suffering withdrawl.=).

I have had bettas everyday of the 4 years before i moved! This horrible move made me lose all 5 fish that i had plus two fry! I was so mad. But only at myself for not taking proper precautions.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thats it. I'm going to insist you move in with your aunt or grandma so I may buy your amazing fish. You have to.


----------



## Cookie Lee Lady (Aug 26, 2011)

What a great spawn! You have some beautiful fish in there!


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

TequilatheBetta said:


> SO much fish! I can't wait to see them with their tails fully grown in, and the females are so adorable i just want to steal them all  especially that super red cambodian in the last picture to the left





bettalover2033 said:


> So do I! In my situation, (not having any bettas currently) i feel like im suffering withdrawl.=).
> 
> I have had bettas everyday of the 4 years before i moved! This horrible move made me lose all 5 fish that i had plus two fry! I was so mad. But only at myself for not taking proper precautions.





Yaoilover12397 said:


> Thats it. I'm going to insist you move in with your aunt or grandma so I may buy your amazing fish. You have to.





Cookie Lee Lady said:


> What a great spawn! You have some beautiful fish in there!


 --------------------------------------------------------------------
@TequilatheBetta haha yea i cant wait to see them fully matured ...i just came home to see the halfsuns dualing out  had to seperate them but i only had 7 jars ...they maturing faster than the CT's...

@bettalover2033..im sorry to hear u lost ur bettas..i know your a great betta keeper..i'd send u some if could... really it would be no problem but how?....

@Yaoilover12397..i wish i could..i will try to come up next year for a vacation thou  well i'd see how it goes...and if i could i will try to bring a few lil ones for ya 

@Cookie Lee Lady...thank you  and yes i have some really nice ones...like the female with the fluoroscent turquiose on the top fin in the first and second pictures.

GUYS!! go look at my thread (
*Blue CT male and multicoloured female CT spawn log* )
under breeding bettas to see new pictures i added of the new batch of babies!;-)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@bettalover2033..im sorry to hear u lost ur bettas..i know your a great betta keeper..i'd send u some if could... really it would be no problem but how?....


RE:
Honestly, i really dont know. It depends on where you are located. Where are you located?


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

hmmm im looking to buy a female, so if you sell them, i'd be happy to take a few


----------

